
Ask HN: What's your pick of a website with the *worst* UI/UX? - bobosha
something that&#x27;s so terrible that stuck with you as an exemplar of what not to do.
======
unnamedoutsider
Basically you can chose any *.jp site...

[https://www.yahoo.co.jp/](https://www.yahoo.co.jp/)

[http://law.e-gov.go.jp/cgi-bin/idxsearch.cgi](http://law.e-gov.go.jp/cgi-
bin/idxsearch.cgi)

[http://www.rakuten.co.jp/](http://www.rakuten.co.jp/)

[https://fc2.com/ja/](https://fc2.com/ja/)

[http://kakaku.com/](http://kakaku.com/)

[https://tabelog.com/tokyo/](https://tabelog.com/tokyo/)

------
urs2102
Time Warner Cable/Spectrum for paying my internet bill.

How do you: 1\. Make it that hard for me to give you my money. 2\. Don't even
immediately process payments, leaving me confused as to whether I paid you.

But, they have a monopoly for my building, so that's life.

------
arkitaip
Twitter's UI is fundamentally dysfunctional after iterations of poor design
and conversion optimization. I mean, I use the damn thing everyday as a reader
and it still confuses and annoys me.

~~~
iEchoic
Pretty crazy that the header UI still breaks on desktop Chrome for me when I
try to scroll up with a video playing, and when my window gets too wide, the
banner image stops expanding and just attaches to one side. These are core
components of their most important product surfaces. I'm actually completely
baffled as to how they have stayed like this for so long.

